# "eisbein Cruise 2004"



## asco1 (12. November 2003)

For more infos check out:

www.customcruiser.de


----------



## asco1 (1. Dezember 2003)

*bump*   

kurze Info dazu.

Es wird das erste Cruiser-Meeting 2004. Treffpunkt ist am 7. Februar, 14.00 Uhr in Hannover am HBF. Dann gibts 'nen ausgiebigen Cruise durch die Innenstadt mit Glühwein und 'ner Menge Spaß  .... wenn uns dann kalt genug ist, stürzen wir gepflegt im "Heartbreak Hotel" (Rockabilly Bar) ab. Wenn wer Bock hat, gibts dann noch 'nen QuarterMile-Run in verschiedenen Klassen.    

Bisher haben sich ca. 25 Leute "angemeldet". All Cruisers, Lowriderbikes, Bonanza-bikes, Classic-Bikes, BMX and cool Riders welcome. 

Hope to see you there.
Hang loose!
Cheers!
Basti a.k.a. asco1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (11. Dezember 2003)

*bump*

uhm - you guys don't like that kinda stuff - right!??!?!??


----------



## asco1 (21. Dezember 2003)

*bump* again ....     

 After-Cruise-Party wird nicht im "Heart break hotel" sein - sondern in der "Bikers Base". Heartbreak Hotel is zu klein für die vielen Leute, die sich angemeldet haben ..... also: .... ich hoffe, Ihr macht die "bikers base" VOLL!


----------



## asco1 (5. Januar 2004)

*bumpin' that b*tch back to the top*     

nach letzten Erkenntnissen ist erster Cruising-Stop das Mel's Diner in Hannover. After-Party, wie gesagt in der BikersBase. Inzwischen gehen wir von ca. 30- 40 Leuten aus. Sogar Dresdener, Ruhrpott'ler und Berliner haben sich angemeldet!

Rokk on!

Cheers!


----------



## asco1 (16. Januar 2004)

*AlleinunterhaltermodeOn*

so, es gibt updates auf www.customcruiser.de

get your cruisers ready! 

Cheers!
Basti

*AlleinunterhaltermodeOff*


----------



## asco1 (26. Januar 2004)

... ich wußte ja schon, dass an Norddeutsche schwer ranzukommen ist - aber sooooo schwer?   




*** click for info ***​


----------



## asco1 (26. Januar 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Dir ist klar, dass das "Nach-Oben-Schieben" von Threads den Forenregeln widerspricht?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Janus



öhm - ich antworte doch nur auf mich selbst?!     
bin halt 'ne gespaltene Persönlichkeit und rede gern mit mir.     

.
.
.
.
 'tschuldigung.

LG. Basti

P.S. sach ma Janus - ich les' da gerade "MSP - HH" - kenn' wir uns?! - war früher recht oft dort.


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. Januar 2004)

ROFL....


Da dachte ich mir, NEIN, ich nörgel jetzt mal ausnahmsweise nicht rum und hab mein Posting gelöscht und dann hast Du´s doch schon gesehen...  

@MSP Hamburg: Denke nicht, dass wir uns kennen. Ich bin froh, wenn ich dort nicht zu oft hin muss, d.h. ich mal keinen Ärger mit meinem Scalpel hab, wobei ich zu geben muss, dass*aufHolzKlopf* es im Moment mal keine Zicken macht.. 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (26. Januar 2004)

Ich zitiere mal aus den Verhaltensregeln:


> *"Nach-oben-Schieben" von Themen im Forum*
> Es ist nicht gestattet, eigene Verkaufsanzeigen durch mehr oder weniger regelmaessiges 'Bot'-aehnliches ("uppen", "pushen") Posten in der Themenuebersicht immer wieder nach oben zu schieben.


Hier wird eindeutig auf Verkaufsanzeigen hingewiesen 
Also geht Bastis "Selbstgespräch" eindeutig durch 

Allerdings findet man auch folgendes:


> *Laenge der Signatur*
> Die Laenge der Signatur im Forum ist auf maximal vier Zeilen mit jeweils hoechstens 72 Zeichen zu beschraenken. Fuer den Inhalt von Signaturen gelten die selben Regeln wie fuer Beitraege im Forum.


Und da könnte Basti tatsächlich mal was dran tun!   

BTW: Isch abe gar keinen Cruiser


----------



## asco1 (26. Januar 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> ROFL....
> Da dachte ich mir, NEIN, ich nörgel jetzt mal ausnahmsweise nicht rum und hab mein Posting gelöscht und dann hast Du´s doch schon gesehen...



*LOL* - don't mess with me - I'm quick!    



			
				Janus schrieb:
			
		

> @MSP Hamburg: Denke nicht, dass wir uns kennen. Ich bin froh, wenn ich dort nicht zu oft hin muss, d.h. ich mal keinen Ärger mit meinem Scalpel hab, wobei ich zu geben muss, dass*aufHolzKlopf* es im Moment mal keine Zicken macht..



ach so - ich dachte, du arbeitest da. *schulterzuck* .. hätt' ja sein können.  - anyway - entspannter laden das'! 

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (26. Januar 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zitiere mal aus den Verhaltensregeln:
> 
> Hier wird eindeutig auf Verkaufsanzeigen hingewiesen
> Also geht Bastis "Selbstgespräch" eindeutig durch
> ...




Ui - danke danke!  ... jaja - die Sig - ich hab schon extra (auf Wunsch eines einzelnen) die Schriftart kleiner gemacht.  ... naja - ich bearbeite sie .... 

Cheers!
Basti

P.S. .. ob Cruiser oder net is doch Wurst - Hauptsache viele Leudde.


----------



## Rabbit (26. Januar 2004)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> ... jaja - die Sig - ich hab schon extra (auf Wunsch eines einzelnen) die Schriftart kleiner gemacht.  ... naja - ich bearbeite sie ....


Mach sie doch noch kleiner ...  


> P.S. .. ob Cruiser oder net is doch Wurst - Hauptsache viele Leudde.


Hm, Hannover ... da ist ja auch der Deister nicht mehr weit ... könnte man(n) also ein Kombiwochenende draus machen 
Schau'n wir mal


----------



## asco1 (26. Januar 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, Hannover ... da ist ja auch der Deister nicht mehr weit ... könnte man(n) also ein Kombiwochenende draus machen
> Schau'n wir mal



hmmm ... warum net? .... aber Achtung - die Party könnte bis in die frühen Morgenstunden gehen - fraglich, ob man dann am Sonntag noch fahren kann.    

Cheers!


----------



## Würfel (27. Januar 2004)

lustige kisten habt ihr da:









ich werd mir das spektakel angucken wenn ich an dem tag in hannover bin, wieviel leute und bike kommen denn ca.?


----------



## asco1 (28. Januar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich werd mir das spektakel angucken wenn ich an dem tag in hannover bin, wieviel leute und bike kommen denn ca.?



Moinsen Kai,

also: öhm - erstma: Schön, dass Dir mein Bike gefällt (das "Kiste" hab ich ma gekonnt überhört    ). Leider gibt's das net mehr (alte Customizer-Krankheit).  .. egal .. 

also: angelmeldet haben sich so ca. 30-40 Leudde. Wir haben aber mind. 600 Flyer verteilt - d.h. die Dunkelziffer der zu erwartenden "Mitcruiser" kann man sich dann also in etwa vorstellen. .... Ich hoffe, die Junx von der BikersBase haben genug Bier geordert 

Cheers.
Basti


----------



## Lupi (28. Januar 2004)

ich schiebe jetzt auch mal an.

Muß ja kein selbstgespräch werden/bleiben.

Bin zwar erst durch ein anderes Selbstbauprojekt auf die Custom Cruiser aufmerksam gemacht worden, und ich muß sagen ich habe gefallen an ihnen gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (28. Januar 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> ich schiebe jetzt auch mal an.
> 
> Muß ja kein selbstgespräch werden/bleiben.
> 
> Bin zwar erst durch ein anderes Selbstbauprojekt auf die Custom Cruiser aufmerksam gemacht worden, und ich muß sagen ich habe gefallen an ihnen gefunden.



Moinsen Christian,

dann hoff' ich, Dich in Hannover zu sehen  ..... was baust du denn so?

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## Würfel (28. Januar 2004)

Ich hab auch noch mal ne Frage: Kann man solche Kist...ähhh...Bike-Parts kaufen oder ist das alles selbst geschweißt, geschmiedet oder wie auch immer hergestellt?


----------



## asco1 (28. Januar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch noch mal ne Frage: Kann man solche Kist...ähhh...Bike-Parts kaufen oder ist das alles selbst geschweißt, geschmiedet oder wie auch immer hergestellt?



hmm .. du kannst "standart-bikes" und Zubehör zum Beispiel bei http://www.low8.de kaufen.
Aber das ist ja nur der halbe Spass. Ich hab mein erstes Bike vor ca. 4 Jahren direkt aus Amerikanien geholt und dann 13 Tage später auseinandergenommen, um es umzubauen. Dann halt noch Teile dazubestellt, einiges selber gebaut ... der Kreativität sind (wie immer) kaum Grenzen gesetzt.

'n Kumpel hat neulich 'nen verchromten Toilettenpapierständer auseinandergeschraubt, um ihn als "Sissybar" (das Teil, was den Bananensattel abstützt) zu benutzen. Sieht ECHT ma geil aus und is viel fetter, als die "normalen" Sissybars. Man muss halt mit offenen Augen durch die Welt gehen und findet immer wieder Teile, die man so wunderbar zweckentfremden kann. 

Tjou, so schaut's aus. Ich bin z.B. gerade dabei ein altes Oma-Rad (die mit diesen wunderbar geschwungenen Rahmen) ein wenig zu stretchen, um daraus einen ultralangen LangstreckenCruiser zu bauen (Wir wollen im Sommer von Hannover nach Amsterdam fahren).

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## Lupi (28. Januar 2004)

hi,

mein Projekt war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint.Da bekam ich den Link zu Deinem Stretch Umbau.

Und seitdem läßt mich der Gedanke nicht mehr los.Und nun kommst Du mit dem Omarad.

Ich werde das wohl noch ein wenig in meinem Kopf reifen lassen und mir genug Ideen und Anregungen holen.

Wie wäre es mal mit Bildern von der Idee bis zum fertigen Cruiser ?


----------



## asco1 (28. Januar 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> mein Projekt war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint.Da bekam ich den Link zu Deinem Stretch Umbau.
> 
> ...



hm - eigentlich keine schlechte Idee - aber meine Vorstellungen ändern sich quasi stündlich.  ...
Fakt ist: es werden die geschwungenen Rohre von so'nem Oma-Bike verbaut, das Ganze Bike wird so zwischen 2.50 und 3 meter lang und maximal 1m hoch, es bekommt die 24x3Reifen  von Felt und es wird 'ne 7-Gang-Nabenschaltung haben. Vielleicht wird's ja sogar 'n Trike ... sooooo viele Ideen - so wenig Zeit.  

Cheers
Basti


----------



## Würfel (28. Januar 2004)

echt geil, hätte ich mehr zeit würd ich mir glatt auch mal sone kiste basteln (oh nein, ich hab das böse k-wort wieder gesagt )

übrigens steht bei uns vor der haupmensa öfters mal sone etwas größere cruiser-schüssel rum (weinrot glaube ich), ist das vielleicht einer der euren dem die gehört?


----------



## asco1 (28. Januar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> echt geil, hätte ich mehr zeit würd ich mir glatt auch mal sone kiste basteln (oh nein, ich hab das böse k-wort wieder gesagt )
> 
> übrigens steht bei uns vor der haupmensa öfters mal sone etwas größere cruiser-schüssel rum (weinrot glaube ich), ist das vielleicht einer der euren dem die gehört?




hihi - ich werd' das K-Wort einfach ab jetzt großzügig überhören/-lesen .

Kein' Plan, wem der dunkelrote gehört. Ich selbst bin ja nicht aus Hannover. Aber ich werd' auf'm EisbeinKruise ma die Augen offenhalten - vielleicht seh' ich ja was dunkelrotes. Obwohl ich fast davon ausgehe, dass da einige dunkelrote Cruiser auftauchen - is ja auch 'ne schöne Farbe! 

Cheers! 
Basti


----------



## asco1 (6. Februar 2004)

Wernigerode, 06.02.2004 .... die Sonne brennt ...... 

zwei verwegene Cruiser-Freaks machen sich auf den Weg nach Hannover.

Man sieht sich morgen! 

Keep on crankin'!
PEACE!
Basti


----------



## DaFunkiest (9. Februar 2004)

Ich kann nur zu allen Abwesenden sagen: Ihr habt wirklich was verpasst!

Aber zum Glück gibts ja die Bilder auf unserer Seite. 
Also ansehen und Comments nicht vergessen!

See ya @Steinhude... Termine werden noch hier im Forum bekanntgegeben!

dF

locoridaz.de

warum wird denn die verd****** signatur net angezeigt?


----------



## Hellfish (9. Februar 2004)

DaFunkiest schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur zu allen Abwesenden sagen: Ihr habt wirklich was verpasst!


Ich bin Abends so um 18:30 mal bei Mels Diner vorbeigefahren. Da waren leider keine Cruiser mehr zu sehen.



> Aber zum Glück gibts ja die Bilder auf unserer Seite.
> Also ansehen und Comments nicht vergessen!


Werde ich gleich machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (9. Februar 2004)

Hellfish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Abends so um 18:30 mal bei Mels Diner vorbeigefahren. Da waren leider keine Cruiser mehr zu sehen.
> 
> Werde ich gleich machen!



18.30 waren wir schon wieder auf dem Rückweg - oder?! 

Anyway: 

ein ULTRAFETTES
D.A.N.K.E.!
 geht an alle, die da waren  
und an alle, die mitgeholfen haben,
die '04er Cruizing-Saison *AMTLICH* zu eröffnen!
     ​


----------



## Würfel (10. Februar 2004)

ich hab mir kurz euren Treff vorm HBF angeschaut, mußte aber gleich weiter weil ich mit dem Zug zu meinen Eltern gefahren bin. Hatte ne braune Cord-Jacke an falls jemand meint mich identifiziert zu haben


----------



## asco1 (10. Februar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir kurz euren Treff vorm HBF angeschaut, mußte aber gleich weiter weil ich mit dem Zug zu meinen Eltern gefahren bin. Hatte ne braune Cord-Jacke an falls jemand meint mich identifiziert zu haben




hm... hättest Dich ja ma zu erkennen geben können 



meine Pics​
Stefans Pics​
Pics von den Locoridaz​


----------



## asco1 (28. Februar 2004)

check out
www.customcruiser.de
for further information.​


----------



## asco1 (29. März 2004)

... es sind noch DVDs da


----------



## DaFunkiest (29. März 2004)

die ausgabe lohnt sich auf jeden fall. dafür erhält man gebündelte bikepower.   así que viene en y compra ese dvd


----------

